# Exclusive listing vs MLS



## heavenofhellofheaven (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi there everyone. I am new to this forum. I live in E Van.

A few weeks ago, a real estate agent knocked on my front door and asked me if i am interested in doing a land assembly on our block. I was like sure if the price is right. A week later, our whole block had a meeting with that agent. The meeting didn't go well, and we don't like the agent. So, after knowing our block has a potential for redevelopment, we contacted other real estate agent to see what they can offer. we have spoken to four real estate agents. All i can say is that i think all of them are really shady. (we asked them question they thought we have no idea about it).

one of the agent proposed we should list our properties exclusively. His reason is that we can use blind bidding on exclusive listing, and hope for a biding war between the developers. He also said that in most case the developer would pay him the commission. (our sellers side don't have to pay the agent) .At first, i thought this is a good strategy. Then i have asked myself, it will not make sense if he is getting less commission given by the developer than our standard commission that we would have given him. (possible double ending deal, backhand deal?)

One of the disadvantage of exclusive listing i can think of is that, there is no third party to record all the offers given by the buyers. And the agent has the power to choose whichever buyers they prefer. (just my belief, i am looking for answer cite from the source of real estate regulation and law)

pros and cons of exclusive listing.....What do you guys think?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Exclusive listing get shopped to exclusive customers, public listings get shopped to anyone who is interested. While a developer may not want to deal with several different sellers, any of which could scuttle he entire deal, from a maximizing resale view, there aren't a lot of benefits to exclusive listings for the individual...of course, to attract a big developer, it may need a package deal, but your property could always join that if there is a majority group in talks already.

May be best to sit it out, let others do the hard work and negotiations, then let them buy you into the deal at a premium.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Off topic, as usual ... so posted for a while, then deleted.


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

excellhomes said:


> The benefit of exclusive listing you can make good terms with your agent. He will be on your side and assist you sincerely. Keep in touch with your agent so that you can make good communication. He will also get interested and will be on your side. keep asking about your listing presentations or offers.


Shouldn't the agent always be on the client's side and assist them sincerely? Shouldn't the agent make an effort to keep good communication with their client? Shouldn't the agent bring all listing presentations and offers to the client without the client asking repeatedly?

..... All without the benefit (for the agent) of an exclusive listing.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

If you have the buy in of the whole block, a commercial real estate agent may be interested. And then you are talking with real developers.


----------

